# Books for adopting a sibling



## Moni17 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello, we are looking to adopt our 2 year old daughter's sibling in a few months time and wondered whether anyone can recommend a children's book which we can read to her about a new sibling joining the family which would be appropriate in the circumstances?

Thanks


----------

